# Parts for the New Mill



## derfatdutchman (Dec 28, 2019)

My old mill had larger T slots.  So the first project for the new mill was to mill out some T nuts, make some studs and clamps. I sure missed having a knee mil!


----------



## brino (Dec 28, 2019)

There's always lots of tooling required for a new mill.
I find I usually only get to making them when I absolutely need them for the next project.
I wish I had the time and forethought to do it sooner.

Got any pictures?

-brino


----------



## derfatdutchman (Dec 28, 2019)

I snapped a photo of two of the t nuts, the photo makes the hole in one look off center! I’ll have to take some photos of the other pieces


----------



## brino (Dec 28, 2019)

If they work, that's what matters!
-brino


----------

